
Ask HN: What installer technology do you use - halcy0n
I&#x27;ve recently been tasked with blowing up our desktop applications&#x27; old Windows installation method and rebuilding anew. We&#x27;ve dabbled with Install Shield and WIX. I&#x27;ve had minimal experience with Install Shield which was overwhelmingly negative but I am genuinely unsure if that was because I inherited this terrible homunculus or if Install Shield is just a nightmare.<p>Is Install Shield worth sticking with?
Is there something better out there?<p>Thanks
-Hal
======
billconan
I used Qt installer framework.

[http://doc.qt.io/qtinstallerframework/](http://doc.qt.io/qtinstallerframework/)

